# Low-Voltage Non-Contact Tester?



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's any companies which make a low voltage non-contact tester? My fluke pen is great, but it's only good down to 90vac... looking for somthing suitable for trouble shooting use on a 69v 3 phase system.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The Fluke 1LAC-A-II is designed for 20-90 volts. 

I used the Extech DVA30. Adjustable between 12 and 600V.

-John


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks! I was not aware they made a low voltage version!

The extech looks like it might be a good option too, instead of having two....


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

I have this one

http://www.lowes.com/pd_291473-7206...&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=greenlee&facetInfo=


----------



## Ridge (Mar 25, 2011)

The Greenlee GT-12 goes down to 50v.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Ridge said:


> The Greenlee GT-12 goes down to 50v.


You know what? I think I have one of those in my desk... we moved buildings a while back, when I got keys to my new office, on my desk I found large muddy boot-prints, ceiling tile dust, and a tester I seem to recall looking like that... I think it's in a drawer somewhere...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I hate those things I havent used mine for at least three years... I cant tell you how many times my last helper used to try to use it for trouble shooting boxes and failed miserably with it...One day he a big mistake with it and I smashed it with my boot..and told him if I see another one in his pouch i would smash it again...


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Specifically a GT-12 you had problems with, or volt pens in general?

I don't trust them as a tester what-so-ever, wouldn't stick any fingers anywhere without a meter, but I've found they're dandy as a the first step in a lot of trouble shooting, especially for stuck contactors, loose conductors, stuff like that.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Klein has a dual range tester that goes down to 12V. It also indicates high or low voltage by a different tone, without a dial. 

Here is a video of it.
http://www.youtube.com/user/KleinToolsVideo#p/c/BA3512D6AA9A1116/1/13EyCw57CxI


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have to go with Greenlee also.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

For a tick tracer I would NEVER veer from Fluke


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

SparkYZ said:


> For a tick tracer I would NEVER veer from Fluke


I would have agreed with you when Fluke was all USA made. But, they are going China made more and more. All of their clamps are made overseas now, including the T5. And now, many DMM's are too, when they used to all be made here.

Fluke had a recall on their China made tick last year, because they were not detecting properly. Ticks are ALL the same China made product in different packages.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't see a problem with fluke made in china, it's probably a shorter trip for most of the components to get to the factory that way.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied, I have ordered a Klein NCVT-2, thought the high/low tones were sort of neat, will report back on what I think of it.

Recently gave fairly unhealthy habit, have been spending the surplus cash on nice tools. Much better in the long run I think.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

NCVT-2 arrived in the mail today.

It delivers what it promised, high/low tones for high/low voltage.

That being said, doesn't seem nearly as solid as my Fluke 1AC-A-II.

Doesn't feel "solid", also rattles slightly if I shake it.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

chrisfnl said:


> NCVT-2 arrived in the mail today.
> 
> It delivers what it promised, high/low tones for high/low voltage.
> 
> ...


Because it's crap. Good luck. I went through two in a month.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> Because it's crap.


Never again shall I be taken in by pretty green and red lights... who am I kidding, I probably will.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Greenlee tick testers are pretty trustworthy *IN MY EXPERIENCE*. I would never recommend trusting one with higher voltage but _I_ have. Just test on known live, then test questionable wire - no beep? then test known live again if its near. If it works each time on known live then your safe. Milwaukee makes a nice one, trusty as can be, and has built in LED flashlight. My boss is old school (NOT saying that's a bad thing), Hated tick testers. He now carries a Milwaukee one. Don't know how low it reads though.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> Hated tick testers.


Non-contact voltage detectors are great diagnostic tools, but I would never stick my fingers anywhere without a meter first. Diagnostic tool, not a tester.


----------

